

Show HN: Responsivator - View/Share Responsive Sites - johnpolacek
http://dfcb.github.com/Responsivator/

======
johnpolacek
I built Responsivator to easily share responsive web pages with people. To
send a link to somebody with the header and controls hidden, you just do this:
[http://dfcb.github.com/Responsivator/?site=http://www.alista...](http://dfcb.github.com/Responsivator/?site=http://www.alistapart.com/d/responsive-
web-design/ex/ex-site-FINAL.html&header=hide)

You can customize what sizes and labels you want (click the customize button)

Credit to great work done by others like: Matt Kersley -
<http://mattkersley.com/responsive/> Benjamin Keen -
[http://www.benjaminkeen.com/open-source-projects/smaller-
pro...](http://www.benjaminkeen.com/open-source-projects/smaller-
projects/responsive-design-bookmarklet/) lensco -
<https://gist.github.com/1685127>

~~~
olalonde
Awesome project. Just submitted a pull request to allow URLs which start with
<https://> (right now it appends http so <https://domain/> becomes
<http://https://domain/>).

~~~
0ca0
s/append/prepend

------
MattBearman
This is really cool, great work!

The only problem I can see is that it doesn't work with sites that use user
agent sniffing serve up mobile sites (see bbc.co.uk -
<http://dfcb.github.com/Responsivator/?site=bbc.co.uk>) I realise that's not
technically 'responsive', but it would be cool if responsivator could handle
that as well.

Having said all that, I don't think it's even possible to spoof different user
agents in iframes(?), maybe could be done using a headless browser to take
screenshots?

~~~
ghurlman
That BBC site isn't responsive at all... it's just a redirect to a mobile
site.

------
chris_wot
For some reason, it's not updating the website link when you click on the
random button. Cool site though :-)

~~~
johnpolacek
Fixed!

------
emilioolivares
Great work, this is awesome. I just used it to check out my site:
[http://dfcb.github.com/Responsivator/?site=http://flipmeme.c...](http://dfcb.github.com/Responsivator/?site=http://flipmeme.com)

------
mikecane
Does not work with my wordpress.com blog. Blank. I know it's not responsive,
so maybe instead of blank it should throw up a dialog box instead of just
blank?

------
eykanal
Try tumblr.com and stackoverflow.com after logging in; it doesn't deal with
redirects for logged-in users well.

~~~
mjschultz
I don't know about tumblr.com, but stackoverflow doesn't allow their site to
be viewed within an iframe (security reasons). Nor does facebook.com or
google.com. I also hope most banking sites wouldn't allow this.

That said, it seems like a useful tool when you are the developer and want to
see how it renders for different viewscreens.

------
ClifReeder
This is really useful, especially since I've been working on various
responsive projects lately. Thanks!

------
timmclean
Nice. It's like a shareable version of Firefox's Responsive Design View!

------
username3
Scroll bars take away from widths.

------
xmpir
very nice and usefull tool!

